# JOHNSON & P'COLA REPORT!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Went out to Johnsons beach Sat. First time surf fishingthere.It wasa relaxing day. Did catch a nice sheepie & pompano first thing that morning. The surf layout is somewhat different than P'cola beach it seems to me?? Decide to carry the wife to P'cola beach to see if we could hook her upon a nice Redfish for the first time! MAN, That women made me a proud Husband today! We caught4 nice ones and lost two on a Triple hook up!! It was a beautifulday! Check out how blue the heads are on the RedFish AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!!

*20 inch sheepie*










*14 inch pomp*










*41 inch Red*




























*Wife bowed up on her Red*










*Again!*










*She wouldn't hold itsoI did for her! Her 42 inchRedFish* 










*Check out the Blue Head!!*


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice catch bro! Sure wish I could've been there with you guys


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch's... What were you using for bait?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job.....tell her I said congrats! Pretty cool coloring too!


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

maybe im going to the wrong place but there are hudreds of people around me when im trying to fish i see all the pics and no one is no where near, :banghead


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

What bait are yall using? And when am I invited again?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

OutStanding Report! I can not wait to get back to the beach and that lovely water

From the Mountians of Afghanistan that water and sand sure look great.

Thanks - Stressless


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *greatdanebob (4/12/2010)*maybe im going to the wrong place but there are hudreds of people around me when im trying to fish i see all the pics and no one is no where near, :banghead


 You have to do a lot of walking its a pain but can pay off sometimes! Try going towards the Ft. Pickens area. There is miles of beach that doesn't get fished much because you can't park on the side of the road. Again a lot of walking but thats the price you pay. Hope this helps


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Well done! I tried it Sun 10th w/ no luck. Glad someone did


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Very very nice!! I haven't been to JB in years!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

The water loooks amazing, and great fish. very nice reds. Looks like yall had fun.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Man that is awesome! I had no luck Saturday morning on PNS Beach. Nobody also fishing near me had any luck either.

Guess I will try again this weekend! Will you let us know what you were using for bait!?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

We where using Fresh Peeled Shrimp and SandFleas!!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats on the nice catch again!


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome report and fish. :clap:clap:clap


----------

